#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Vrouw zoekt oprechte man.

## Nadia383

Bescheiden, oprechte vrouw 40 jaar gescheiden 2 kids (ik kom uit Belgi ) iin het bezit van een goede dosis empathie, humor. Sociaal, gevoelsmens, geen massamens, luisterbereid.
Passie lezen en andere culturen, ik zoek een man die weet wat hij wil, en zijn leven op orde heeft, een persoon die toe is aan de volgende stap
Ben je gelovig leeftijd tot 55 jaar en communicatief ( kids zijn welkom) 
Stuur me een Pm

----------


## mohamed01

salaam alaikoum zuster hoe gaat het. ik las je profiel en het spreekt me aan.

----------


## Mohamed51

Asselaam Wa3alaikom ben 51 jaar en weduwenaar met 2kinderen wil je graag leren kennen

----------

